# weather Beziers



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

Very cold here snow forcast for the region over the weekend warmer today 4c very strong winds blowing off the Pyrenees.Costa Brava chilly aswell.

Roll on Spring!!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Freezing cold here and we still have 6 inches of snow which fell last Sunday. Slightly warmer weather forcast next week but not before some hideously cold weather over the weekend!


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*weather Mrs W*

We have just the canal du midi frozen in parts ,we are stopping by the log burner ! should be venturing off next week but I think we will be here .


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Canal du Midi and Lac Jouarres at Homps today - and yes, that is a very large lump of stone that someone tried to break the ice with on the canal so perhaps the people on the lake are not as stupid as I thought they were - but then again maybe they were!

When I landed at Carcassonne this morning it was minus 5 with a wind chill factor of a hell of a lot more but it got quite balmy when we went out in the early afternoon at plus 8 degrees but with a nasty wind chill factor again - bracing! 

Now back to zero.

Regards

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cold*

Get yourselves down to the Denia/Javea?Moraira Are.

Double figures all week

TM


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We had a ferry (Dover Calais) booked for yesterday, but thought better of it and delayed for a week.

Planning to drive down through France to Perpignan area and hoping weather better next week.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought Weather Beziers was some fancy warming device like a brazier only foreign! :?

What little did I know, stupid me! :roll: 

Your post should have been titled Weather IN Beziers would have saved any confusion on my behalf. :twisted: 

MrWez - pedantry a speciality - specialty is NOT a word.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If you were a follower of F1 then you would know that the Valencia area is pretty chilly as well (the teams have been down there this week pre season testing) and have been complaining of the very low temperatures, it was 0 degs at 07.00 this morning.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Teemyob

Good advice but a bit difficult as i am only here for the weekend and going back to UK on Monday. Having said that, one of my regular travelling companions said that last Monday's flight out of Carcassonne to Liverpool was diverted to Perpignan because of ice on the runway. He lives just to the west of Carcassonne and they had 8" of snow last Sunday and he only just got to the airport. 

Minus 5 on the thermometer outside our front door this morning - I've checked the weather everywhere within reasonable striking distance and it is just as bad all over this area so it looks like we are staying in with the heating on as the OP said.

The van is standing on the drive - I think I drained everything down after we last used it - at least I hope I did!

Regards

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spring*

Well, you have to bear in-mind, it is Winter!

A Friend of ours has been out gardening all week in Spain!.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spring*

Well, you have to bear in-mind, it is Winter!

A Friend of ours has been out gardening all week in Spain!.

TM


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

That's true and winter is interesting here - we moved in this exact time last year and it was 20 degrees. Over the Christmas break we had lunch outside on at least half the days but every evening needed the log fire going. Never boring!

Diane is not happy about the current weather but I do keep reminding her that she was adamant about living in France not Spain and this is the risk you take.

She has her niece visiting this week and they went down to the coast at Gruissan one day and the lagoon was frozen over - going to investigate today as I'm sure that would be salt water.


----------

